# Aussie SF Kill IED Facilitator in Uruzgan



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2009)

*TALIBAN INSURGENT COMMANDER KILLED BY AUSTRALIAN SPECIAL FORCES* _(link embedded in title)_
AUS MoD statement, 21 Jul 09 




> A senior Taliban insurgent commander, who was a known improvised explosive device facilitator, has been killed in a recent operation led by Afghan National Security Forces and supported by Australian troops.
> 
> The Chief of Joint Operations, Lieutenant General Mark Evans, said with the phase of that operation now complete, it could be announced that *Mullah Amanullah Akhund* had been killed after a combined Australian/Afghan patrol was fired on by insurgents.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jul 2009)

Good. One more sent to paradise. I hope the 72 virgins are....sorry I won't say what I'm thinking.


----------



## Spanky (22 Jul 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> Good. One more sent to paradise. I hope the 72 virgins are....sorry I won't say what I'm thinking.


What?  Male?  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2009)

Spanky said:
			
		

> What?  Male?  ;D



...... with Sumo wrestler physiques?


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jul 2009)

Spanky said:
			
		

> What?  Male?  ;D
> 
> Nope  that would be too good





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> ...... with Sumo wrestler physiques?



Sorry...not close, well could be....four legged ones with cloven hooves....


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2009)

HEY!  Us Scots are offended.  No way.  Not on our traditional _________ ummmm..... traditional ....ummmmmm......Well that is just offensive.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jul 2009)

George, I was not talking about sheep. I'm half Scottish and I would never ever submit a poor wee beastie to such an awful thing. Sheep are sensitive creatures...
Think of bacon.....72 would be all over this guy like ugly on an ape.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> George, I was not talking about sheep. I'm half Scottish and I would never ever submit a poor wee beastie to such an awful thing. Sheep are sensitive creatures...
> Think of bacon.....72 would be all over this guy like ugly on an ape.


There wouldn't be enough of him to feed 72........


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jul 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There wouldn't be enough of him to feed 72........


Then a few more insurgent bomb makers will have to inhabit paradise......


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2009)

I did think of that, but then realized that with each hopeful martyr there came another 72 ______________s.  That would mean the lack of munchies for the 72 is then multiplied by 72 for each additional hopeful martyr.  They would be swimming......actually drowning in ________s.


----------



## VIChris (22 Jul 2009)

See, I always thought the joke was that there were only 72 total. For everyone. For ever.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jul 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> See, I always thought the joke was that there were only 72 total. For everyone. For ever.



That could very well be. No one said the virgins had to be human, or female right?.....


----------



## VIChris (22 Jul 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> That could very well be. No one said the virgins had to be human, or female right?.....



Of course not, if it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## JAWS228 (22 Jul 2009)

See this is the kind of counter propaganda we need to get working on over there!


----------

